# خبر هام:الداخلية توحد أرقام الطوارئ الأمنية في رقم واحد ( 999 )



## صالح (2 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـم









الداخلية توحد أرقام الطوارئ الأمنية في رقم واحد ( 999 )










عاجل - ( متابعات )


تتوجه وزارة الداخلية خلال الأيام المقبلة إلى توحيد مجموعة من أرقام الطوارئ الخاصة بجميع الجهات الأمنية تحت رقم موحد,

يرشح أن يكون (999). 

وكشف مصدر أمني لليوم أن الرقم الموحد 

يشمل توحيد جميع الخدمات الأمنية وغير الأمنية مثل :

المرور والدفاع المدني والهلال الأحمر وحرس الحدود والدوريات الأمنية,
بحيث تستقبل غرفة العمليات الموحدة بهذا الخصوص البلاغات ثم تقوم بتحويلها للجهات المختصة, حسب البلاغ أو الحادثة.

ونفى المصدر أن يسبب الإجراء تأخير البلاغات, 

مؤكدا ـ في الوقت نفسه ـ أن المعلومة 

تنقل في أقل من دقيقة من غرفة العمليات إلى الجهات الميدانية والجهات التنفيذية, وبرر توجه وزارة الداخلية إلى توحيد رقم الطوارئ والخدمات 

بالتشتت الكبير الذي وقع فيه المواطنون وكثرة الأرقام التي تؤدي إلى خدمات متشابهة في أغلبها إسعافية وإنقاذية.







تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


بس أنا كتبت موضوع قبل3سنوات بهذا الشأن

بأنه الأفضل توحيد الأرقام مثل أوروبا واليابان

والحمدالله صوتنا وصل وبعد الدراسات



أم الفيصل 




تم إضافته يوم الجمعة 02/07/2010 م -

الموافق 20-7-1431 هـ

الساعة 2:28 مساءً 


شوهد 2692 مرة - تم إرسالة 0 مرة
​


----------

